# Rest In Peace Jobi :(



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

My little rat Jobi passed to the Bridge today, after five days of fighting either a stroke or a heart attack. He would be 3 years old this August  He suffered a respiritory problem his whole life (which was being treated with Zithromax), but it eventually caught up to him and old rats with breathing problems are prone to strokes and heart attacks 

I'm so sorry to see you go Jobi, You meant more to me than I think you knew. You've been gone an hour and a half and already the world feels colder without you. I'm eternally grateful for all the love you gave me and those lovely memories we shared. I remember when you chased a spider around the kitchen and when you used to skip around the bathroom with your brothers. I'm so glad that even throughout your pain and illness, you shuffled along the corridor to see me and clung to me, and then the following morning you licked me to show me you would care beyond the grave.
I will cherish all the pictures I took, and the heart pendant that you paw-print is forever set into. Mummy misses you x

I love your forever and always Jobi. Meet me at the Bridge xxxxxx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

He looks adorable.
Sorry he's gone.
R.I.P Jobi, sleep well.


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

RIP little Jobi  xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
Sleep tight Jobi xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thankyou for your thoughts everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry, massive hugs

Em
xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Very sorry.  sending hugs. He was beautiful, well done for giving him a happy long life.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thankyou *hugs* xxx


----------

